# Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off



## Baburu409 (3. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off* gefragt.



					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Joker: Teaser-Trailer zum Dark Knight-Spin-off


----------



## Schalkmund (3. April 2019)

Mal wieder eine etwas andere Version des Jokers .... könnte interessant werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. April 2019)

Irgendwie erinnert mich die Musik im Trailer an irgendwelche alten Disneyfilme.  

Aber interessant sieht es auf jedenfall aus. Hoffentlich wird auch wirklich was draus gemacht. Ansehen werde ich mir den Film auf jedenfall.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

... warum aber Dark Knight Spin-Off?


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2019)

Das ist kein "Dark Knight Spinoff"! Der Film wird - soweit bekannt - mit keinem der anderen Batman-Filme etwas zu tun haben. (..Und schon gar nicht mit den Nolan-Batman-Filmen.)


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2019)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Dark Knight Spinoff"! Der Film wird - soweit bekannt - mit keinem der anderen Batman-Filme etwas zu tun haben. (..Und schon gar nicht mit den Nolan-Batman-Filmen.)



Darauf wollte ich hinaus, es würde ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen, da der Joker in dem Batman-Film von Nolan deutlich jünger war.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Das ist kein "Dark Knight Spinoff"! Der Film wird - soweit bekannt - mit keinem der anderen Batman-Filme etwas zu tun haben. (..Und schon gar nicht mit den Nolan-Batman-Filmen.)


Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es schade wäre, wenn der Film keinen einzigen Bezug zu Batman nehmen würde. Das war ja schon eine Schwäche von Venom, in dem Spider Man ja komplett gefehlt hat und man nichtmal eine vernünftige Erklärung für Venoms oder Riots Spiderman-ähnliches Aussehen gebracht hatte. Und sei es nur eine kurze Szene, in der Eddie und Venom Spider Man im TV, in der Zeitung oder auf nem Plakat gesehen haben und gefallen an dessen Stil gefunden haben.


----------



## hawkytonk (7. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es schade wäre, wenn der Film keinen einzigen Bezug zu Batman nehmen würde. Das war ja schon eine Schwäche von Venom, ...



Das mag wohl sein. Aber ich kann - ausnahmsweise was DC/Warner betrifft - die Macher verstehen. Die wollen vermeiden, dass ein Misserfolg eines Films auf einen anderen Film Einfluss nimmt. (Siehe Justice League, Suicide Squad) -->Im Fall DC/Warner dürfte das wohl auch die klügere Entscheidung sein.

ps. Auch ein gutes Beispiel: 
Gunn will write and direct The Suicide Squad, which will act as a soft reboot for the franchise. While earlier this year a report suggested Margot Robbie will skip this sequel as well, it now appears that Harley Quinn will appear, though it’s less clear if Joel Kinnaman’s Rick Flagg will return. Others set to return for the sequel include Jai Courtney’s Captain Boomerang and Viola Davis’ Amanda Waller.

The first film, which hit theaters in August 2016, opened to mostly negative reviews from critics and mixed reviews from audiences, but was a large financial success, grossing nearly $750 million at the global box office off of a $175 million budget and went on to win an Oscar for Best Makeup and Hairstyling, marking the first DCEU film to win an Oscar.


----------

